# A specific question...



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

In a heavily planted tank with fish, what effect would a co2 diffuser have on the fish?


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Nothing really unless you pump a whole ton and drop the pH too much.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

> Nothing really unless you pump a whole ton and drop the pH too much.


or if you pump a whole ton and poison your fish with toxic levels of CO2. CO2 pH swings are transitory but CO2 poisoning is not.


----------



## Jasonator (Jul 12, 2011)

I didn't figure a moderate amount would be harmful.

Good affirmation, folks.
Thanks


----------

